# Giving some Southern GSDs some Christmas love...



## KatieStanley (Apr 27, 2010)

Here are several GSDs located throughout Texas looking for a home for the new year...

Petfinder Adoptable Dog | German Shepherd Dog | Arlington, TX | Kallie












Petfinder Adoptable Dog | German Shepherd Dog | Arlington, TX | Sarge












Petfinder Adoptable Dog | German Shepherd Dog | Plano, TX | Bronwyn













Petfinder Adoptable Dog | German Shepherd Dog | Plano, TX | Moka













Petfinder Adoptable Dog | German Shepherd Dog | Fort Worth, TX | Clara














Petfinder Adoptable Dog | German Shepherd Dog | Fort Worth, TX | Hannah











Petfinder Adoptable Dog | German Shepherd Dog | White Settlement, TX | Fraulein


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

I hope all of them get homes for Christmas!

Come on pups! I am rooting for you!


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

BUMP!! They are all beautiful!! I hope they all find good homes.


----------



## KatieStanley (Apr 27, 2010)

A few have been adopted! Some are still available though. BUMP!


----------



## Cusack's Human (Sep 11, 2010)

I just love Bronwyn in Plano, TX She is so beautiful and looks so smart and sweet! But unfortunately, even though we are in Louisiana, we are 7hrs+ away  I definitely checked to see how far we were!! That just breaks my heart!
I hope they all get great homes!


----------



## mcgwnlynn (Sep 20, 2009)

*SO MANY WHO LIVE TOO FAR FROM A DOG THEY WANT----------*
*D O N' T F O R G E T A B O U T ..............pilots'Npaws !!!!!!!! THEY WILL HELP TRANSPORT AFTER THE DOG IS PULLED BY RESCUE, AND YOUR HOME IS EVALUATED !!!!!!!!!!! REMEMBER ALL THE RESOURCES WE HAVE !*


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

mcgwnlynn said:


> *SO MANY WHO LIVE TOO FAR FROM A DOG THEY WANT----------*
> *D O N' T F O R G E T A B O U T ..............pilots'Npaws !!!!!!!! THEY WILL HELP TRANSPORT AFTER THE DOG IS PULLED BY RESCUE, AND YOUR HOME IS EVALUATED !!!!!!!!!!! REMEMBER ALL THE RESOURCES WE HAVE !*


A very good reminder - thank you!
_________________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------

